# February 2020 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Mar 13, 2020)

Congratulations to @Johann Schutte for "Mosquito #2."


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 13, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Johann Schutte for "Mosquito #2."



Stunning image, congrats, perhaps some technical details about camera, lens. flash, stacking method etc.?


----------



## Space Face (Mar 13, 2020)

It had to be.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, a stunning image! Even though it is also an impressive technological achievement, I see it first as very artful.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2020)

Beautiful image. AND to think I've been squashing those little buggers for over 50 years! I had no idea that they were so beautiful when seen at high magnification.


----------



## Johann Schutte (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for the nomination and to all who voted for me/considered my pic to be of merit. Technical details as follows:

Canon 6d + Nikon 10x objective mounted on a Raynox 2.2. telephoto as a tube.
ISO 160. approx 200 images, 10 micron steps executed with Cognisys stackshot, stacked (PMax) into 18 substacks and then finally stacked, all with Zerene.
4x Flash (bt/lr) @ 1/160
PP cleanup in Zerene, Local and global contrast and colour adjustments in PS, denoising with Topaz, adjustments with Luminosity masking (ADP) and Freq separation (WOW).

Johann Schutte


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2020)

So...just 200 or so shots, stacked and processed to make your fantastic winning shot!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2020)

Great combination of technological and artistic skill.  Several of the photos in this months contest would have walked away with it in any other month.  Really nice choices this time around.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

First time i saw it i knew it was very very special..........


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 13, 2020)

Well done.......


----------



## otherprof (Mar 14, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to @Johann Schutte for "Mosquito #2."
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 14, 2020)

Incredible shot, congratulations!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 19, 2020)

Great editing on this. As said, you had some tough competition and should be proud!


----------



## Johann Schutte (Mar 19, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great editing on this. As said, you had some tough competition and should be proud!



Thanks Dean.


----------

